# Need suggestion: Customer misunderstood our package and now asking for free service



## kellych (Jun 30, 2014)

.


----------



## kellych (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, All,

I'm in the wedding videography business. Need some suggestion on how to deal with this case:

1. Bride+Groom booked our 'Simple' package, the only deliverable is a short 5 min highlight, digital download. - We delivered in a month. 
2. After we delivered the file. They came back and asked for more. They said it was a misunderstanding and they thought the 5-min video was an add on to a _'typical package that any other videography company would offer'_. 
They think they're entitled to
 a) 10-15 min long edit
b) entire day documentary creative edit (2-3 hrs)
c) 3 DVDs 
d) don't want tax (we told them if they want tangible goods (DVDs), they'll have to pay tax). 
And kept saying _'this is what other videography companies would give in their most popular package',_ and kept trying to make it sound like misunderstanding was our fault.--- since when are we held to other studio's STANDARDS? and every studio has different packages and pricing...anyway
3. We explained and showed the contract they signed, and clarify that this entire time we were only talking about a 5-min video, this 'documentary' thing and extra DVD was never in the conversation during consultation and is no where to be found in any of our email communications.

I tried to be nice in the beginning and try to accommodate by giving them a very low extra cost to get the documentary edit and DVD, but they just kept pushing for more. 
**Personally I think they understand that it's their mistake, but is trying to squeeze as much as they can, while they can, from us.

What would you guys do?
1) treat them nicely still and try to accommodate their (unreasonable) request, free of charge? or, Be firm and just tell them "NO"?
2) Keep in mind that bride and groom are both lawyers...I have to be very careful of what I say and how I deal with them. And I also don't want to get any negative reviews on my business page.

Help!!! Thanks!


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 30, 2014)

"Ma'am, this is the contract you signed. Have a nice day"


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2014)

3. consult your own lawyer


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2014)

Say that you are going by the contract that they signed, that's why it is in writing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2014)

kellych said:


> Hi, All,
> 
> I'm in the wedding videography business. Need some suggestion on how to deal with this case:
> 
> ...



Just a hunch, but my guess is they probably pull this stunt with pretty much every small business, knowing that the fact that they are lawyers will scare most folks into rolling over and giving them pretty much whatever they want.  If it were me I'd probably start by showing them the actual prices for the packages that you offer that most closelly match their 1st 3 "demands" and explain to them that while you do feel bad about the mixup you cannot really offer these services for free.  You will however be happy to offer a discount on the above - They did after all sign a contract stipulating exactly what they would recieve and as lawyers naturally you just assumed that they would have read and fully understood the contract prior to signing and that if they had any questions about what would be provided that it was incumbent on them to ask them prior to signing the contract.  That pretty much kills all of this "misunderstading is your fault" BS.  

I guess really how far you wish to go in accomodating these people is entirely up to you, just from the sounds of things I guess my stance would be - "go pound sand".  Don't get me wrong, I'm all for customer service, etc - but just from what was posted it sounds like these folks were well aware of what they agreed to in the original contact and if not then they should have been, and now they are just trying to bully you into giving them a lot more than what they paid for thinking the threat of an implied lawsuit will make you cave.

So just on principle, I'd draw a pretty big line in the sand here - but in the end you know these people better than I do and you'll just have to judge for yourself how much your willing to do to try to appease them.  Just from what you've posted here, they sound very much like the give them an inch and they'll be back tomorrow demanding a mile and a half sort.

Good luck.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jun 30, 2014)

That story does not sound too good. I am sure &#8220;the lawyers&#8221; know what they are doing and I hope they don&#8217;t go all the way to proof their point. From what I know, in real estate business, lawyers on the bottom list of desirable clients. 
Truly wish you luck and lots of strength and as you said, be careful of what you say and how you say it.


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes. I too vote for option #3.

Put them in touch with your attorney, which should be the attorney that reviewed your contract before you started using it.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 30, 2014)

Strange that 2 lawyers actually missed out the items in the contract unless they had this planned right from the beginning to squeeze you. 

I suggest to stick to the contract. It's their wedding and their loss if they don't pay you for the extras ;-)

If they spread negative and false feedbacks about your service, sue them for defamation 

Just be careful what you commit verbally coz it still constitutes a contract though the onus lies on them to prove what you've said.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2014)

Do you know for a fact that they're lawyers?  My personal opinion of legal practioners isn't terribly high, but it seems odd to me that they would try a scam like this if they were.  Regardless, I'm with the majority; this is a simple 'get something for nothing' scare tactice.  Give them your lawyer's name and that should be it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Do you know for a fact that they're lawyers? My personal opinion of legal practioners isn't terribly high, but it seems odd to me that they would try a scam like this if they were. Regardless, I'm with the majority; this is a simple 'get something for nothing' scare tactice. Give them your lawyer's name and that should be it.



Rotfl.. .well if they are indeed lawyers maybe a mention of the fact that an attempt to avoid payiing proper sales tax might be grounds for a formal complaint with the State Bar  But you know for the most part I think most likely your best bet is to just turn the table on them, tell them that as lawyers they of all people should have been well aware of what was in the contract that they signed and as such you do not see grounds to take responsibility for any miscommunication.  You can phrase that to them in a nice way, just tell them that you simply assumed that since they were both lawyers that they would have read and understood everything in the contract prior to signing it.  So at this stage naturally you don't really feel obligated to offer them far more expensive services for free that were not stipulated by the contract, however since you are such a nice person you will be willing to offer them a small discount (and honestly even the discount thing is optional, I'd do it just because it might help sell them on the idea because they'd still be thinking they "won") but you have met these folks in person, I haven't - so entirely up to you really.

Either way of course you'll have to decide if this is a battle worth fighting from your point of view.  For me, it would be - it's the principle of the thing.  But you'll have to decide whether or not ultimately you think it will be worth it for you.  I think it would be, or I wouldn't recommend this course of action - but my thought is once you start letting people bully you, well it gets harder and harder to stop it.


----------



## kellych (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for some valuable response! 
They are indeed lawyers (they didn't say it, we found them on LinkedIn) - which makes it even more frustrating because they should've paid attention to the contract they were signing. Their response was "I thought we only signed the contract to get the added hrs, on top of the* Standard Package* that other videography company would include". Seriously...what is this Standard Package that we never talked about, ever?

I also should've mentioned one more thing.  They had a planner, who was the person that initially inquired about our packages. 99.9% I think the planner messed up, and that's where the miscommunication happened. However, the couple is not including the planner in this entire conversation (and planner of course stopped responding to our emails), even though we did point out that that's where we think the miscommunication happened and showed prove of our initial email with the planner. 

So looks like the couple doesn't want to blame the planner (they're friends), and that's why she's now putting the pressure on us to deliver what they thought they were getting.

It's indeed a difficult situation. Whether I walk away, or I provide whatever they want, I can still get a bad review/reputation.

If anyone has some wise solution, please share!!!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2014)

kellych said:


> Thanks everyone for some valuable response!
> They are indeed lawyers (they didn't say it, we found them on LinkedIn) - which makes it even more frustrating because they should've paid attention to the contract they were signing. Their response was "I thought we only signed the contract to get the added hrs, on top of the* Standard Package* that other videography company would include". Seriously...what is this Standard Package that we never talked about, ever?



Again, turn that table around. "Well, if you had a client who was signing a written contract would you advise them to sign it based on the idea that a good portion of the services provided that they think they are paying for are not detailed, at all, in the contract?"



> also should've mentioned one more thing. They had a planner, who was the person that initially inquired about our packages. 99.9% I think the planner messed up, and that's where the miscommunication happened. However, the couple is not including the planner in this entire conversation (and planner of course stopped responding to our emails), even though we did point out that that's where we think the miscommunication happened and showed prove of our initial email with the planner.
> 
> So looks like the couple doesn't want to blame the planner (they're friends), and that's why she's now putting the pressure on us to deliver what they thought they were getting.
> 
> ...



Well no matter what the planner told them if they passed the Bar anywhere in the US and put there names on a contact that didn't specify what they thught they'd be getting, well then I wouldn't be too worried about facing them in court. They don't strike me as being very good lawyers. But if it were me I'd offer them a discount, but I wouldn't give away the farm. The miscommunication here was between them and the planner, if at all - and frankly they took full responsibility for everything the moment they signed a contract. As lawyers, well if they don't understand that they should go be dog catchers instead.

So yes, you'll be nice and work with them - to an extent. No, you won't take full responsibility for whatever the wedding planner told them, not a chance. At least that's how i'd approach this.. naturally, YMMV.


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Do you know for a fact that they're lawyers?  My personal opinion of legal practioners isn't terribly high, but it seems odd to me that they would try a scam like this if they were.



:lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2014)

Basically what I hear is that despite being in the "right" in all regards (from what we understand / interpret from your information), 
... and despite the planner bailing on the conversations, 
... and despite them being lawyers who may or may not be pseudo bullying your around ... 

despite all of that
you want to make sure that you get a positive review from them?

So you either "cave in" and give them what they want .. which is no guarantee for a positive review (after all they are lawyers and are lawyers ever satisfied when their money is on the line ?)
or stand your ground and offer add'l services for add'l monies

Do you see where #3 starts making more sense ?


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2014)

My thought is do you actually have the video footage to produce a longer presentation? If you were only hired for a short 5 min production how much excess do you have to work with that could be used to produce a product in keeping with your standard of a longer duration?

Ergo at a practical level do you have the material to work with to produce more? 

If no then the answer is simply that you must reject them. 

If yes then the option is your to choose, however I'd say that you've basically a few options to choose;

1) That's the contact - we signed it, you signed it the deal is done. 

2) Offer your other services at market rate; or with a discount. 

Considering that they are lawyers I'm reminded of the quote "When they get legal on the phone we end the discussion until we get legal on the phone too". Ergo lawyers talk to lawyers when dealing with legal matters, it helps avoid language problems that could result because a "legal" language is not the same as common talk and you might find they make you agree to something that you'd otherwise not want to - also there's an intimidation factor which is eased if you've got your own legal council. Also remember just because they are lawyers doesn't mean they know anything about this area of law - they could be in a totally different field.


----------



## vfotog (Jun 30, 2014)

kellych said:


> Thanks everyone for some valuable response!
> They are indeed lawyers (they didn't say it, we found them on LinkedIn) - which makes it even more frustrating because they should've paid attention to the contract they were signing. Their response was "I thought we only signed the contract to get the added hrs, on top of the* Standard Package* that other videography company would include". Seriously...what is this Standard Package that we never talked about, ever?
> 
> I also should've mentioned one more thing.  They had a planner, who was the person that initially inquired about our packages. 99.9% I think the planner messed up, and that's where the miscommunication happened. However, the couple is not including the planner in this entire conversation (and planner of course stopped responding to our emails), even though we did point out that that's where we think the miscommunication happened and showed prove of our initial email with the planner.
> ...



so they thought this was the *add-on* to the Standard Package...  so if you have the extra footage...   since they didn't PAY for the "Standard Package", offer them a "standard package" that includes what they want, *and make them pay for it.* how can you add on to something you didn't pay for? if they want that package, they need to pay for it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 30, 2014)

Other than as mentioned, to consult with a lawyer, maybe consider trying one more (final?) attempt and as a reminder attach a copy of _your _'simple' or basic plan (which may or may not be similar to other videographers), and a copy of the contract specifying that's_ your_ plan that _they_ agreed on and paid for. If they signed a contract I'm not sure what they expected to receive - seems like they authorized the planner to make choices on their behalf.

I'm wondering too if maybe they noticed you were there recording video for how long? prior to the wedding? the ceremony and the reception? and if you spent a good bit of time there they might have later wondered why they only got a 5 minute video. Obviously it takes time to edit and non-photographers may not think about that aspect of it. 

It doesn't seem appropriate for them to have paid for a 5 minute video and expect to get 3 DVDs, a full day documentary edit, etc. at no additional charge. Maybe offer them a choice from options that you feel are reasonable to compensate for the 'miscommunication'. You might have to decide what you can offer and what isn't negotiable, for example that you have to charge and pay tax on physical products like DVDs. 

 I guess it's a matter of balancing some generosity toward an unhappy client while maintaining what's reasonable to offer to make up for any miscommunication (even if that was due to the way info. was given to them thru their planner).


----------



## orljustin (Jun 30, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I guess it's a matter of balancing some generosity toward an unhappy client while maintaining what's reasonable to offer to make up for any miscommunication (even if that was due to the way info. was given to them thru their planner).



Not knowing how the whole thing was presented, if I, as a couple, went to all the trouble to secure a videographer for my wedding, I would expect something more than a 5 minute highlight reel, especially if they were there all day.  So maybe they are at fault for overexpecting something.  (Yes, contracts, writing, etc., etc.)  This "simple" package just seems like a way to reel in the unsuspecting.

Have you had any sales of the "simple" package where they were actually happy with the 5 minute video and were over and done with just that?  Or is that really an in to get them to upgrade?


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 30, 2014)

Overread said:


> My thought is do you actually have the video footage to produce a longer presentation? If you were only hired for a short 5 min production how much excess do you have to work with that could be used to produce a product in keeping with your standard of a longer duration?
> 
> Ergo at a practical level do you have the material to work with to produce more?
> 
> ...



That was my first thoughts also.  To make a 5 minute video your only going to need to press record when they walk down the isle say I do and kiss, cutting the cake and the first dance. If your pulling out the camera more then you are only making a bigger job for your self in editing the video. 

If you are did shoot enough to make the 2-3 hour video they want then you really over shot and only create a harder job of editing a five minute video.


----------



## petrochemist (Jul 1, 2014)

I plan  they brought is called your 'Simple plan' Then the customer would have to be simpleminded to expect a standard package plus something else!
IMO they're trying it on & new full well the extras weren't included. However the contract for the plan should specifically mention no other shots are included in it to prevent any such arguments. 
The US seems such a litigious place that even coffee cups need warnings that the contents might be hot, so contracts obviously can't rely on any amount of common sense.


----------



## MidnightUK (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow are these people going to look embarassed in front of any of thier clients - 2 lawyers incapable of adequately assessing a contract before signing it.  Think how humiliated they will be if this ever gets to court, they will be a laughing stock amoung collegues and potetial clients.  The possible damage to thier business (unless they are just employees in some big firm) is really quite large.  So why are you so worried about what they might write about you, given you have the signed agreement?  If they paid a low price in comparison to what others were charging, they must have known corners were being cut to keep that price low.  Offer to add footage at whatever your normal rates are and say the offer is for a time limited period and then will be withdrawn.  If these people are indeed working the system, each time someone gives into such bullies it makes them empowered to pick on some other vulnerable person.    Don't encourage or support them - someone else enabled them to pick on you by folding in to what they wanted and giving them confidence to keep doing this to more and more people.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jul 1, 2014)

Since you found them on LinkedIn it shouldn't be too hard to locate their Yelp/Google Place etc to leave a warning review if needed.

"Be warned these lawyers signed into a contract they did not understand and wanted special accommodations for their misunderstanding. This is not the council I would want to represent me"


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 1, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Since you found them on LinkedIn it shouldn't be too hard to locate their Yelp/Google Place etc to leave a warning review if needed.
> 
> "Be warned these lawyers signed into a contract they did not understand and wanted special accommodations for their misunderstanding. This is not the council I would want to represent me"



I think this is a reasonable action except for the last sentence.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 1, 2014)

Is it possible that your contract may be the problem? Is it vague or misleading?


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 1, 2014)

kellych said:


> ...I tried to be nice in the beginning and try to accommodate by giving them a very low extra cost to get the documentary edit and DVD, but they just kept pushing for more.
> **Personally I think they understand that it's their mistake, but is trying to squeeze as much as they can, while they can, from us...



It seems that you were going to give them more at your cost and in good faith. They appear unreasonable. I'd stick to your offer and let them know that's as far as you can go. They have to meet you half way.

On the other hand, there are some things I'm confused about. Why would a couple only want a 5 minute highlight digital download after you videoed the entire wedding? That sounds strange on the face of it. Just filming the wedding has to be costly just for you to be there.  How many people actually buy only this item? What's the difference in cost between the 5 minute thing and what they want?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> kellych said:
> 
> 
> > ...I tried to be nice in the beginning and try to accommodate by giving them a very low extra cost to get the documentary edit and DVD, but they just kept pushing for more.
> ...



No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## cgw (Jul 2, 2014)

Verify their credentials with your local bar association/law society. You're plainly being bullied/threatened after you delivered. Their remedy for a manufactured "problem" is plainly disadvantageous to you who seemingly fulfilled the contract. Talk to a lawyer and get some solid legal advice. Spend the money now, stay in control, and end this silly drama.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 2, 2014)

#4 sue them for services unpaid.   Tell them you thought they were only putting down a down payment and still owned them more.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 2, 2014)

kellych said:


> ...I also should've mentioned one more thing. They had a planner, who was the person that initially inquired about our packages. 99.9% I think the planner messed up, and that's where the miscommunication happened. However, the couple is not including the planner in this entire conversation (and planner of course stopped responding to our emails), even though we did point out that that's where we think the miscommunication happened and showed prove of our initial email with the planner...



You didn't respond to my other questions. Can you respond to this one? Did you ever discuss what you were furnishing with the couple directly? Didn;t you tell the couple during this whole process that they were only getting a 5 minute digital download? You mean that you only discussed this with the planner? It seems to me that you had some responsibility to advise the end users what limited product they bought from you since you had to see them during this whole process. I never heard of a wedding couple buying just a 5 minute shorty. It sounds a little bit like a bait and switch to sell them up to a more costly product after the fact. Even though they're lawyers, that doesn't mean they read every piece of paper. I'm sure they were busy with the details of the rest of their marriage and plans.  


My bottom line is it just doesn't seem reasonable that any couple would only buy a 5 minute download of their entire marriage.  You should have made it clear in the beginning that that was all they bought and they would probably be unhappy with the limited purchase.  Had you done that, you could have avoided the "misunderstanding".   Your the professional.  And you should be recommended and alerted potential buyers to what they will probably be happy with and not.  You know your product and what people normally buy.


----------

